# Phrag Frank Smith



## Denver (Apr 18, 2016)

I got this plant from last year's Slippertalk auction and now it is open enough I don't think I have to worry about jinxing it!

It is definitely still growing as the petals had added at least a couple of cm when I looked at it this morning. I'll have a friend take some good pictures once it is fully open but I am too excited to wait until then to share. It is huge and the color right now is great.

With flash:





Without flash:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2016)

Sweet! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 18, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## Achamore (Apr 18, 2016)

That's really lovely...!


----------



## trdyl (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## theorchidzone (Apr 18, 2016)

Lots of water while the flower is expanding. And don't let it get too hot.
Looking very good.
JC


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 18, 2016)

I love the color.


----------



## abax (Apr 18, 2016)

Oh my, that's the perfect pink. I also like the fact that I can pronounce
the name...Frank Smith is goooood name.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Apr 19, 2016)

Love the color on that, congrats!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 19, 2016)

Beautiful acquisition and lovely flower.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Denver (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I am really pleased both with the flower and the fact that I was able to bloom it so well--it is my first kovachii hybrid to have a new growth start in my care and bring to bloom. The flower is still growing but here is an updated picture from last night, petals are about 16cm long in this picture so it really doesn't do the flower's size justice:


----------



## trdyl (Apr 20, 2016)

Beautiful!

When I first started seeing these I was not that impressed. Now I am liking it a lot.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 20, 2016)

trdyl said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> When I first started seeing these I was not that impressed. Now I am liking it a lot.



Agreed. Nicer than some Andean Tears.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 21, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2016)

abax said:


> ..Frank Smith is goooood name.


I have not seen Frank,or heard from him on the site in a while but I will have to tell him you said so, next time! oke:


----------



## Denver (Apr 26, 2016)

*Update! Second flower opening*

The second flower is opening and I don't know if the Grande or kovachii parent will be more dominant in terms of keeping both flowers vs dropping the first so here are some more pictures. I'm trying to get a friend over to take some better pictures so hopefully that will occur before the first flower drops.

With the plant although the perspective makes the plant look smaller than it is:





Next to a coke can for size perspective:





And just some more pictures:


----------



## Carkin (Apr 26, 2016)

Gorgeous!!!! I just love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

